# competitive salary for a security analyst in Johannesburg...



## sauby (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I am an Indian and is planning to re-locate to SA, Pretoria (most likely). I am a Penetration tester (Application & IT Security Analyst) with an experience of 4 years. I am required to quote my expectations to my employer. Could you please answer some of my questions specified below:

1) What would be a competent salary (for a security analyst) to live a moderate lifestyle for a married couple?

2) What is appraisel system in SA like? Is it yearly or half yearly and how much is the salary hike usually?

3) Is there any discrimination against Indians in SA?

4) How is Pretoria as a place to live in? Is it safe?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

sauby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian and is planning to re-locate to SA, Pretoria (most likely). I am a Penetration tester (Application & IT Security Analyst) with an experience of 4 years. I am required to quote my expectations to my employer. Could you please answer some of my questions specified below:
> 
> ...



Dude if I was you I would seriously concider Australia. I left SA to come and live here so I can sleep peacefull at night not having to worry about my wife and daughters being raped. Go and look at this site, and then decide. Allthough a lot of the gruesome crimes between black and black and on whites, believe you me, everyone suffers. Aus is rellay great man.

Die nuwe Suid-Afrika: It's not crime, its war


----------

